
Apps for development | Competition by the World Bank - fwez
http://appsfordevelopment.challengepost.com/
======
thefreshteapot
First prize being $15,000 US DOLLARS, to me seems very low for creating an
"app to help developing countries".

Is this competition more a gimmick than a desire?

~~~
fwez
I agree. Only motivation to do this would be notoriety/prestige. I think it
may be also a way to push for people to use the WB data sets.

